# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Миллионы людей доверяют Википедии. Она же не только грешит ошибками, но и стала опасным инструментом

## SDA

Знали ли вы, что птицы популярного британского шеф-повара Гордона Рамзи выиграли несколько призов? Слышали ли, что у телеведущего Саймона Коувелла есть попугай по имени Пьер? А о том, что Израиль секретно разработал "лучи смерти", которые убивают всех неевреев? Конечно же, нет, пишет журналист The Daily Mail Джонатан Марголис, придумавший эти "факты" в ходе написания статьи. Впрочем, продолжает Марголис, если бы он захотел шутки ради или с какой-то другой целью сделать эту информацию достоянием общественности, то он бы просто включил компьютер, зашел на сайт Википедии и написал бы это.

Википедия, подчеркивает автор статьи, стала опасным инструментом для ленивых студентов, политиков и шутников. Появившаяся всего несколько лет назад, эта бесплатная энциклопедия, поправки в которую может вносить каждый, независимо от образования и даже психического здоровья, давно вошла в десятку самых посещаемых сайтов в мире. Многие при этом склонны верить каждому написанному там слову.

Курьезные лжефакты из Википедии последнее время все чаще попадают в СМИ. К примеру, в последнее время из бесплатной энциклопедии можно было узнать, что Алан Тичмарш, получивший Bad Sex Award за свою прозу, намерен переписать Камасутру, что городок Деншо, штат Массачусетс, наводнен ленточным червями, и что Робби Уильмс до выхода сингла Take That питался домашними животными в пабах.

На протяжении полутора месяцев из Википедии можно было узнать, что Маргарет Тэтчер была вымышленным персонажем.

А недавно сотрудник штаба британской Консервативной партии исправил дату смерти Тициана, после спора в парламенте между Гордоном Брауном и Кэмероном, главой консерваторов. Оказалось, что, несмотря на расхождения историков, Браун был ближе к истине, поэтому, не долго думая, сотрудник штаба просто исправил дату смерти на более "подходящую".

Тем не менее, удивляется журналист издания, мы все чаще заходим на сайт Википедии в поисках ответов, решаем ли мы кроссворд или спорим с другом. Однако, по мнению автора статьи, Википедия на деле является "монстром", и, сколь бы привлекательным и удобным ни казался википринцип энциклопедии, нам следует от него отказаться, пока еще не поздно.

http://www.inopressa.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Cloud

Тем не менее, это не означает, что Википедия бесполезна и ее нужно закрыть. Свобода естественное состояние человека и любое ограничение абсурдно.
Интернет пока еще единственная среда, где человек может чувствовать себя свободно (хотя делаются попытки и здесь возвести ненужные преграды). 

Другое дело, нужна ли человеку свобода? Большинство привыкло относиться к интернету как к огромному справочнику: подключились, спросили у поисковика что нам нужно, скачали и пользуемся. Стадо потребителей.

Мало кто задумывается о том, чтобы что-то отдать, поделиться чем-то, что есть у тебя и нет у других, например знаниями. Указанные факты отражают лишь то, что мы не хотим принимать активное участие в происходящем вокруг нас. Мы хотим только брать и ничего не отдавать взамен.

В рунете пока немного проектов, направленных на создание открытых и бесплатных баз данных (в одном из них я принимаю участие). Мало кому интересно делиться скажем своими книгами в электронном варианте.

Я сам иногда обращаюсь к Википедии как средству для начального поиска. И когда у меня накапливается много материала, я иногда возвращаюсь на страничку Вики, с которой начал и вношу изменения, которые считаю нужными в свете накопленных фактов. Особенно, если материал относится к той области науки, в которой я работаю. Большую ценность представляют для меня даже не столько сами факты в Вики, сколько ссылки, которые там расположены.

Википедия сравнительно молодой проект, но только представьте, какой она может стать в будущем. Википедия бесплатна, откртыта, многонациональна, свободна и доступна каждому. У нее большое будущее, другое дело мы наверное сами не хотим быть свободными и самостоятельно строить среду вокруг себя ( не хотим или не умеем? ).

Но главное, Википедия несет знания, а тот, кто владеет информацией, владеет миром.

ЗЫ: Статья в Вики, посвященная AVZ весьма скудная (хотя ссылка на офсайт есть). А представьте, если разместить там ссылку на исходники))) О каком праве собственности тогда будет идти речь)))) Верно - ни о каком, ведь знания не могут принадлежать какому-то отдельному человеку, они пренадлежат всему человечеству)

----------


## priv8v

> Верно - ни о каком, ведь знания не могут принадлежать какому-то отдельному человеку, они пренадлежат всему человечеству


извините, но по-моему, мысль слегка бредовая...

Про Вики: ни разу не замечал там намеренного искажения информации

----------


## DVi

> Про Вики: ни разу не замечал там намеренного искажения информации


Посмотрите историю изменений статьи о Евгении Касперском  :Smiley:

----------


## Ярик

У дедушки Ленина история не меньше, хых...  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

тупое нытьё

----------


## DVi

> тупое нытьё


К чему относится этот комментарий?

Статья актуальная. Кроме дискредитирующей информации на Вики часто размещаются ссылки на вирусы. Кроме того, ничто не запрещает там разместить и сами вирусы.

----------


## priv8v

ну на это модераторы там есть
их желательно побольше и поквалифицированнее

----------


## maXmo

Комментарий относится к статье. Для кого она актуальна? Для нытиков, уставших ныть на старые темы? А тут такая драма. Британские учёные сделали фундаментальное открытие, о котором до них никто никогда не догадывался: в интернете публикации происходят мгновенно! Аааа! Голактего опасносте!!! Всем выдернуть шнур, выдавить стекло и съесть мышьяк.
Не смешно же.

----------


## SDA

> Комментарий относится к статье. Для кого она актуальна? Для нытиков, уставших ныть на старые темы? А тут такая драма. Британские учёные сделали фундаментальное открытие, о котором до них никто никогда не догадывался: в интернете публикации происходят мгновенно! Аааа! Голактего опасносте!!! Всем выдернуть шнур, выдавить стекло и съесть мышьяк.
> Не смешно же.


Не надо всех мерить под свою мерку. "Я  сказал, что это нытье, значит ИМХО". У других людей обратное мнение, особенно я полагаю у известных людей, которым добавили "положительной информации". Для Вас статья не актуальна, ника maXmo в Википедии нет.  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

Была бы там конструктивная критика или просто предупреждение, я бы слова не сказал. А войну правок я видел  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> ну на это модераторы там есть
> их желательно побольше и поквалифицированнее


Модератор далеко не всегда спасет ...  пример 
- человек пишет статью о дивергенции позитронно-хреноторонного поля. Название научное, пишет вроде грамотно и по науке, с формулами и выкладками, все хорошо (кроме того, что этого самого позитронно-хреноторонного поля нет в природе). Конечно есть шанс, что кто-то когда-то это заметит, статью удалят - но не факт, что это будет быстро и будет вообще
- нередко люди излагают свое видение проблемы, не факт, что правильное. И это неправильное видение могут поддерживать другие люди, которые тоже так думают (вот например - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B4.D0.B8.D0.BE)
в данном случае автор понимает спорность вопрос и описывает различные точки зрения. Но ведь на такой положительный пример можно найти сотни отрицательных. 
- многие статьи неполные и поверхностные. Пример - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BD%D0%B5%D1%81 - оно даже на статью словаря не тянет.

----------


## priv8v

речь идет не о неполных/спорных данных (это уже другая проблема), а о том, что инфа может быть *преднамеренно* искажена *любым* желающим.
поэтому автор статьи предлагает как-то с этим бороться - я же предлагаю бороться с этим не так, а по-другому - набором грамотных модераторов и премодерацией :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Википедия педивикией, а книги рулят...

----------


## Макcим

> Википедия педивикией, а книги рулят...


Далеко не все книги.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Далеко не все книги.


Да, книги Дарьи Донцовой или всяки любовные романы однозначно не рулят...

----------


## herzn

> Модератор далеко не всегда спасет ...  пример 
> - человек пишет статью о дивергенции позитронно-хреноторонного поля. Название научное, пишет вроде грамотно и по науке, с формулами и выкладками, все хорошо (кроме того, что этого самого позитронно-хреноторонного поля нет в природе). Конечно есть шанс, что кто-то когда-то это заметит, статью удалят - но не факт, что это будет быстро и будет вообще
> - нередко люди излагают свое видение проблемы, не факт, что правильное. И это неправильное видение могут поддерживать другие люди, которые тоже так думают (вот например - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B4.D0.B8.D0.BE)
> в данном случае автор понимает спорность вопрос и описывает различные точки зрения. Но ведь на такой положительный пример можно найти сотни отрицательных. 
> - многие статьи неполные и поверхностные. Пример - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BD%D0%B5%D1%81 - оно даже на статью словаря не тянет.


Недоверять википедии нужно точно так, как и не доверять антивирусам.
Никакой антивирус не гарантирует безопасность файла, никакая статья в википедии не гарантирует истину.
Но ориентироваться позволяет.
Не буду развивать тему в рамках принадлежности форума. :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Новый министр экономики Германии благодаря происхождению из аристократической семьи с длинной историей обладает не менее длинным именем: Karl Theodor Maria Nikolaus Johann Jacob Philipp Franz Joseph Sylvester Freiherr von und zu Guttenberg. Когда только пошли слухи о его возможном назначении, кто-то подправил посвященную ему страницу в Википедии, добавив Wilhelm между Philipp и Franz (Вильгельмом больше, Вильгельмом меньше, делов-то). Когда же назначение случилось, и немецкая, и международная пресса, включая весьма известные газеты и телеканалы, просто взяли имя из Википедии. Тем временем в википедийной статье случился откат, мотивированный необходимостью подтверждения информации. Каковое и предоставили, сославшись на авторитетный источник в виде статьи на spiegel.de, автор которой взял "полное" имя министра - правильно - из Википедии. Круг замкнулся.

Источник: Slashdot

----------


## maXmo

> - человек пишет статью о дивергенции позитронно-хреноторонного поля. Название научное, пишет вроде грамотно и по науке, с формулами и выкладками, все хорошо (кроме того, что этого самого позитронно-хреноторонного поля нет в природе).


И что, что нет? В вики есть статьи про ЛММ, единорога, эльфа, тахион, эфир, флогистон, философский камень. Да, про торсионные поля тоже есть статья. Целая категория под это дело отведена.




> - нередко люди излагают свое видение проблемы, не факт, что правильное.


как интересно отметили в одной статье, википедии не нужна истина, ей нужна проверяемость.

----------


## priv8v

ага) такой вот персонаж есть еще:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...80%D0%BE%D0%B3
красавец)
"Багровая тьма не поможет тебе пламя Удуна!"

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- коллективный разум, блн, Википедия однако... 
- верить нельзя никому!.. мне, можно... (С) небезызвестный персонаж устами  Броневого

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

Есть ещё такая сторона проблемы:


> Заявляя, что его метод позволяет защититься от радиации, Хаббард был защищён от обвинений в шарлатанстве первой поправкой к конституции США (о свободе вероисповедания).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

с таким же успехом можно сделать сенсационное заявление, что тысячи Россиян читают Комсомольскую Правду (или любую другую газету) и доверяют ей, но там могут быть заведомо ложные статьи, написанные на заказ.

между прочим я абсолютно серьезно, сейчас часто публикуют *письма читателей* про то, как они принимали какой-нибудь БАД и излечились от всех болезней, и всем его рекомендуют... а на деле БАД может быть очень дорогим, с кучей противопоказаний и побочных эффектов... Это даже не аналог компьютерного вируса, а гораздо страшнее... Человеку после смерти память не отформатируешь и новую операционку не поставишь....


так что имхо, в наше время чтобы найти достоверную информацию нужно десяток разных не связанных друг с другом источников изучить... и то не факт, что правильная информация будет...

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...в наше время чтобы найти достоверную информацию нужно десяток разных не связанных друг с другом источников изучить... и то не факт, что правильная информация будет...


- эт-точно... столько сегодня этих "несвязанных источников" наплодили, что иной раз просто невозможно найти хоть чемто отличающуюся информацию о том или ином факте - передирают информацию друг у друга и крайнего фиг найдёшь...

----------


## DVi

> с таким же успехом можно сделать сенсационное заявление, что тысячи Россиян читают Комсомольскую Правду (или любую другую газету) и доверяют ей, но там могут быть заведомо ложные статьи, написанные на заказ


Именно так.
И при наличии доказательств подобные заявления достаточно регулярно появляются.

----------

